# Last day to take Mathews' Survey for your chance to WIN a Mathews Z7!!



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Last day to take Mathews' Survey for your chance to WIN a Mathews Z7!! As an avid outdoor sportsman and valued Archery Talk Member, we continue to appreciate your opinion and expertise as a sportsman. In an effort to learn more about your archery habits and behaviors, we would like to invite you to participate in the following survey.


http://www.zoomerang.com/Survey/WEB22A9GFBL6W6


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Just did the survey... But they did not ask for your name or contact info. Thought they would need that to notify the winner.


----------



## westpadeadeye (Feb 13, 2008)

*how do you win the bow*

i did survey and no info on winning the bow....only my email address


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

I think they notify you by email


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

The very first page says they will notify the winner via e-mail on 3/15/10. That should be all they need to contact you. From there I would assume they give you contact info to collect your prize.


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

wouldnt that be sweet...


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

Survey finished


----------



## pabowhunterwife (Mar 1, 2010)

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Gave it a shot although I dont know why- I NEVER win a thing. Come to think of it, I should have had my wife do it -she wins every door prize at everything we go to!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*got to try*

Theres no way I'm winning this but what the heck I had to try. I love the mathews bows! Who ever gets it have fun:thumbs_up


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I could use a Big Brother to my SBXT! Survey done!


----------



## shooter-mj (Feb 27, 2010)

i tried,said survey was closed.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

shooter-mj said:


> i tried,said survey was closed.


so who won???
probably like the woodzy owl and the lolli pop comercial.....
(the world will never know)>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>........


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

I dont know who won , but i did get a z7 dvd thing in the mail. weird.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

camoman73 said:


> I dont know who won , but i did get a z7 dvd thing in the mail. weird.



imagine that,,,, I'm glad it didn't ask for a phone number, or solicitors would be calling, not like they don't now but prob worse. I think it's all a marketing scam to gather info and they never even bother giving the bow away...
man, i hope they din't ask for a phone number>> been so long I forgot.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

killerloop said:


> imagine that,,,, I'm glad it didn't ask for a phone number, or solicitors would be calling, not like they don't now but prob worse. I think it's all a marketing scam to gather info and they never even bother giving the bow away...
> man, i hope they din't ask for a phone number>> been so long I forgot.


Uh, the drawing isn't until 3/15.


----------



## pcmem (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone lucky enough to get the winning email?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

killerloop said:


> imagine that,,,, I'm glad it didn't ask for a phone number, or solicitors would be calling, not like they don't now but prob worse. I think it's all a marketing scam to gather info and they never even bother giving the bow away...
> man, i hope they din't ask for a phone number>> been so long I forgot.


You should be receiving a call from some of Jackie Bushmans' boys shortly.:darkbeer:


----------



## pcmem (Jan 4, 2010)

I haven't found any links or website with the results posted. Mathewsinc.com didn't yesterday, will need to check back today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Perry24 said:


> Uh, the drawing isn't until 3/15.


lol,,, sorry, but uh, would it "really" make a difference


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

They probably rigged it so that one of their staff shooters won it, so they hold up to the promise and get a staffer a bow. Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Was an announcement ever made on who won the bow?


----------



## pcmem (Jan 4, 2010)

Haven't been able to find anything :-(
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/images/smilies/gif/sad.gif


----------

